# chin x blue tan litter



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Pretty mice I can't wait to see how they look all grown.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I spotted two that i wanna see grow. They caught my eye immediatly! lovely lil bubs


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the blue pied satin is attractive.Are you making a variety with them or breeding for pretty mixed litters?


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> the blue pied satin is attractive.Are you making a variety with them or breeding for pretty mixed litters?


blue pied satin is going to go blue splash satin the 3 poor chin well got back chin (when i found a nice buck )


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

update photo


----------

